# Upcoming Bruce Jenner interview (too much hype?)



## applecruncher (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm all for people being what they want to be as long as they're not infringing on other's rights.  I see the ads for the April 24 interview with Diane Sawyer have started to run.  Do you think there is too much hype about this?  Are you interested in what Bruce will have to say?


----------



## Kadee (Apr 13, 2015)

No Not interested in celebrity gossip


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 13, 2015)

I am interested. If he truly is transitioning into becoming a woman, hopefully celebrity status can translate into more tolerance and understanding for others in the same predicament. So much needless suffering, let compassion and acceptance prevail.


----------



## mitchezz (Apr 13, 2015)

My only concern is that he doesn't end up looking like one of his daughters/stepdaughters........the world can't handle another Kim clone. Otherwise, good luck to him.


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 13, 2015)

I have no interest in what he has to say.  I've never cared for celebrities much, and my guess is that he's doing it for the attention.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 16, 2015)

I have no desire to watch the show. He doesn't interest me in any way.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 17, 2015)

I wonder when he decided that he wanted to be a woman?  Perhaps it's the sea of estrogen he's been living in for so many years.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 17, 2015)

On a scale of 1-10 with 1 being the most interest, it is a 12 to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm not interested, but obviously many people are.  I just wish him well.


----------

